# Leather Cleaner



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We have a Sofa and Chair that are made of a relatively soft leather. It might be "Nubuck" but I am not sure. It is the kind that darkens when it gets wet but returns to normal once dry.

Any suggestions on a good leather cleaner and conditioner?

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Years ago I had a Vette with soft leather seats. Used Eagle brand cleaner & conditioner. Get it at a parts store, like Autozone. Only problem was that it took two applications, (one to clean and one to condition) was fairly expensive if you cleaned very often, and was "greasy-feeling" for a while after using.

My wife just bought some WEIMAN Leather Wipes. The container looks like a baby-wipes bottle. www.weiman.com Made in Gurnee, IL. She just did the Lane recliner and the couch/chair with them and they look great.

Probably got it at Wal-Mart.

Check it out.

Edited: NOT FOR USE ON SUEDE, NUBUCK OR OTHER FINISHED LEATHER. Sorry.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The King Ranch Leather Conditioner  works well too


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks.

I picked up the Armor all leather wipes and tried them. They seemed to do an okay job ... got rid of the worst stains ... kids apple juice etc.

As it turns out it is a soft finished leather not Nubuck.

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Our furniture does the same thing when wet. It is not Nubuck. I will see what the cleaner name is when I get home.

WARNING..... Test any cleaner/conditioner in a spot that can't be seen in case it reacts wrong. Don't ruin anything nice.

I will get back to you.

Kevin


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I have had a lot of success with Lexol products

http://www.lexol.com/


----------

